# Hand in a Bag



## STARP_JVP (Nov 26, 2005)

I had to tell someone this story.

We're playing a Lone Wolf campaign. There were four of us - a Sage of Lyris (me), a Summerland Knight, a Herbalish and a Kai Lord. At the end of the last adventure, we were stripped of most of our gear, including all weapons, and thrown into a 'maze' in which were were supposed to die. I also didn't have a shirt (that's not important, and never mind why; I just thought I'd throw it in).
One of the challenges in the maze was a brain-eating severed hand. Earlier, we had heard a _spooooky_ warning about "hand of freedom", which convinced the Knight of Summerland that we needed to keep the hand. We found it on a pedestal. The Knight planned to capture it by, I swear to god, throwing it into his empty waterskin. So we tried to bag a severed hand.
"Distract it," he told me. I couldn't resist a good pun, so I said to the GM "Talk to the Hand." When I got closer, it smelled my yummy Intelligence 17 brain and and went for me. Fortunately it missed.
Many people would now merely have tried to kill the hand. But the knight was adamant we capture it in his bag. So I tried to grapple the hand. I hit it, but it beat my grapple check (despite the size modifier), and darted about in the air. Rather than let me try this alone, the Herbalish AND the Knight both tried to grapple it, while the Kai Lord stood there watching us in disbelief and shock. At this point, we started humming the Benny Hill theme music, which seemed appropriate, as we imagined a tall, beefy fighter, a small woman and a tall, coiffured man with no shirt and torn pants (another long story) dashing about this chamber trying to catch a disembodied hand - and when one of them actually grabbed it, it fought back! Finally, I managed to grapple it and, shaking it around, shouted "BAG! BAG! BAG!" at the Knight, who proffered the open bag and I shoved the hand inside. The hand thrashed about in the bag, at which point the Knight of Summerland grabbed the bag and bashed it against the wall ten or eleven times until it stopped moving.
We moved on, but then the Knight felt something moving in his pack. The hand was only stunned, and had clawed its way out of the waterskin and was trying to moveup his head. He screamed "get it off!" and we pulled it off, at which point we tried YET AGAIN to grapple the hand and shove it into a bag. Again we succeeded, but this time, rather than batter it again, we threw it against an energy barrier which disintegrated it.

We needed some time to recover, we were laughing so hard. It's nice to see a comedic moment in something as usually serious as Lone Wolf.


----------



## ForceUser (Nov 26, 2005)

What is Lone Wolf?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Nov 26, 2005)

ROFL!!   That is hilarious!


----------

